# cofee said to reduce the risks of ohss?



## FEW (Apr 7, 2005)

saw this article thought it may be of use to some

http://www.bounty.com/news/coffee-could-cut-ivf-drugs-risk

FEW

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## babydreams09 (Oct 4, 2009)

Very interesting Few!  Wish I'd known that when I was going through tx... I really missed my morning coffee (still do   ).

Any articles out there saying that coffee is highly recommended during pregnancy


----------



## FEW (Apr 7, 2005)

babydreams 

i avoided for the first 15 weeks then sucumbed to the craving ( I also craved coffee  when pg with DD and never  drank it before that!!!!)  I allow my self one half caffinated cup a day now well under the recommmended guidelines but what I need to keep the craving away!!

on the flip side it also stops constapation and it kind of stops the heart burn too not sure what thats about but the cravings are said to have reasons behind then!!!!!

Fran


----------



## babydreams09 (Oct 4, 2009)

I do succumb ever so often too I have to admit.  Once I'd gone past 13/14 weeks I decided that it was ok to have a cup or two now and again.  I have to agree that it really does help with the constipation!  Within 30 minutes of having a cup I feel the urge to go.  Sorry if TMI!


----------

